# How to fix this gap?



## Richiehd (Feb 21, 2017)

I have this gap when turning the table in or out, seems excessive, I get about a half turn. Is there simple adjustment tha can be made? 1940 SB 10R


----------



## silverhawk (Feb 21, 2017)

Richiehd said:


> I have this gap when turning the table in or out, seems excessive, I get about a half turn. Is there simple adjustment tha can be made? 1940 SB 10R



I am curious, too. Mine is pretty bad, but I have learned to Just deal with it. If there is an adjustment, I would like to know it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 21, 2017)

At a guess, its' slop in the leadscrew. (or the nut)


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 21, 2017)

Could be a worn bushing that the lead screw shoulders on. At least my guess would be the worn bushing shoulder. But I am not familiar with that lathe. But I am sure someone more familiar with that lathe will help.


----------



## cathead (Feb 21, 2017)

The far end of the shaft is supported by a bearing surface.  The bearing slop needs to be tightened up and that will pull
those two mating surfaces together.  Generally there are two nuts on the back of the cross feed screw that
can pull it together.  Usually it is just two metal surfaces sliding together back there.  Once you tighten that up,
the remainder of lost motion is due to wear on the nut and threads.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 21, 2017)

And there is a brass or bronze nut that the screw mates with, they wear, but can be replaced. There's a guy on ebay that makes and sells them. Sometimes the screw that attaches the brass nut comes loose, just tightening that can take out a lot of the slop.


----------



## outboardguy44 (Feb 25, 2017)

The gap between the graduated collar and the shoulder with the reference mark on it? I fake-fix it by loosening the set screw that holds the collar in place, then but the shoulder of the graduated collar up against the other part, tighten set screw, voila no more clearance. I dunno. Works for me.

Best,
T2


----------



## bob308 (Mar 1, 2017)

take the cross slid nut out and turn it around. if the gap goes away then you need a new nut. which is very common on old southbends.


----------

